# Identification of Tractor



## Farmall bum (Mar 5, 2005)

I finally managed to move my Dads Farmall to my home. We always talked about restoring it with new paint and decals. It is a B model serial number 132712. I was looking to find what year it was made. How do I figure this out?:thumbsup:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Farmall Bum:friends: By going by this list i would say its a late 1945 model.

Farmall Model A, AV, B and BN


Year Starting Serial Number 
1939 501 
1940 6744 
1941 41500 
1942 80739 
1944 93690 
1945 113218 
1946 146700 
1947 182964 
The Serial Number is located on the seat bracket on the left side


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Man are you lucky I have wanted a B for as long as I can remember... Hope you restore it to its former glory.

Ryan


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Farmall bum, and welcome to TF.com!:thumbsup: Love to see some pics of your B! Does it have a steel shifter knob? Most of the 44s and 45s I've seen have, the rest seem to have the rubber knob.


----------

